# Spitfire, snow and samples... Samplecast #67 is LIVE!



## reutunes (Mar 3, 2018)

Wouldn't it be nice if the British weather was a bit more predictable? Despite being the first day of spring, the UK has been plunged into sub-zero temperatures this week. As is customary with more than a dusting of snow, the transport system then ground to halt. As a result I missed Spitfire's special live event at Air Studios. If you did too, then I've condensed all the information into this week's show so you don't have to watch their 60 minute Facebook livestream.

In addition to that, there's loads of news, updates, bargains, freebies and an interview with composer James Everingham where he spills the beans about his composing process and techniques on this week's podcast. Enjoy the show!

Reuben xxx



Featured this week:

Hans Zimmer Strings – Spitfire Audio
http://bit.ly/2CNfmiQ (LABS – Spitfire Audio)
Dronar Brass – Gothic Instruments
http://bit.ly/2Fc8RuY (Seurat – Audio Reward / Kontakt Hub)
Microrgan – Soundiron
Hauntology – Zero-G / Si Begg
Double Cream Drums – Loops De La Creme
Overtonics – Cinetools
Arctic Chill – Black Octopus Sound
Woodchester Piano – Fracture Sounds
63% OFF The Keyboard Bundle – Acoustic Samples
http://bit.ly/2t45fXe (75% OFF Drum and Percussion Bundle – Aria Sounds)
90% OFF Axis – Soundspot
COMPOSER INTERVIEW – James Everingham
http://bit.ly/2owzql9 (Endangered Rhythms – Sample Science)
http://bit.ly/plucked-piano (Plucked Piano – Paris Sampling)
UK Pop EZX – Toontrack
The Orchestra 1.1 – Sonuscore


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 3, 2018)

Good stuff... thanks!


----------



## Mornats (Mar 3, 2018)

That Microrgan sounds pretty amazing don'tcha think?


----------



## reutunes (Mar 4, 2018)

As usual, I forgot to add this... Here's this week's Samplecast newsletter with highlights from the show and some other stuff that didn't quite make it in (but is still rather good).

https://mailchi.mp/35e7626a5c2b/this-weeks-samplecast-spitfire-samples-and-hella-lotta-snow


----------



## fiestared (Mar 4, 2018)

_Despite being the first day of spring_ ? First day of spring ??? 
https://days.to/spring/2018


----------



## reutunes (Mar 4, 2018)

fiestared said:


> _Despite being the first day of spring_ ? First day of spring ???
> https://days.to/spring/2018



To me, the first day of spring is March 1st. To others it may be a different date. I reckon it's worth arguing about - let's do it!


----------

